# Google- Study Says New Drug Eluxadoline Could Benefit IBS Patients - Yahoo! News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Study Says New Drug Eluxadoline Could Benefit IBS Patients*
*Yahoo! News*
Massachusetts scientists studying *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) have concluded that the new drug eluxadoline could benefit some patients with this condition. They specifically followed individuals with *IBS*-D, the diarrhea-predominant form of the disorder.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

